# Bait Fish Flies



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Tied these tonight.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

nice looking ties...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Looks like Lefty's Deceivers. Very nice job I tied a bunch of Clauser Minnows this week. I post them tomorrow.


----------

